# Egyptian Chemical Co Boston



## jjfever5k (Sep 11, 2013)

I picked up a few embalming bottles recently. This was one of them. I was wondering if anybody might have an idea of value on this? Thanks!


----------



## jjfever5k (Sep 11, 2013)

back


----------



## jjfever5k (Sep 11, 2013)

lip


----------



## botlguy (Sep 11, 2013)

All I can tell you is that Embalming bottles seem to do quite well on eBay. Every one I have put up brought more than I expected, even the ABM pieces.


----------



## jjfever5k (Sep 11, 2013)

judging by the lip on this bottle, would you guess it's pre 1900? Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Best estimate is 1890 - 1910.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 11, 2013)

> would you guess it's pre 1900?


I prefer non machine made but that could mean in the 1920's or later.
 I never liked the whole before/after categories.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 11, 2013)

I dug 3 of these in past year. Just dug another one last weekend. Mine like yours has the 1906 Patent date. Not sure what it's worth. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 11, 2013)

> I dug 3 of these in past year. Just dug another one last weekend. Mine  like yours has the 1906 Patent date. Not sure what it's worth. LEON.


Hmm, all those undertakers in 1906??? Typhoid Mary maybe?


----------

